# Crate Training Failure!



## CalliesMom (Apr 8, 2014)

I've read almost everything there is out there about crate training. I got my pup (9 weeks old) comfortable going in and out of the crate on her own. I then would feed her meals in the crate and the lock the door while she ate. I started to slowly increase the amount of time she was in there with the ultimate goal being that when I have to leave the house as well as at night, she will stay in the crate. 

However, now she won't even let me lock the door while she eats. She picks up some food then spins around to make sure the door is still open. If it's not then she begins screaming. Not whining or barking, but practically howling! She does not quit. 

I tried putting her in with a blanket, without a blanket, special kong treat, no toys, etc. She doesn't care if I'm sitting right next to the crate or on the other side of the house, she screams the whole time. 

I'm not sure what to do now. She was slowly improving and now I feel like were worse than she was on day 1. 

Help???? I don't like the idea of leaving her out all night. Not just because of the housebreaking issues but also because I can't be sure she's not getting into anything bad (although I've tried my best to puppy proof the house). Thanks!!


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

You can't let her out while she is crying or she learns that is the way to get out. You have to wait until she is quiet, even if it is only for a few seconds. My pup is 5 months old and she will still cry for a minute when I crate her and walk out. But it only lasts for a minute-she is just telling me that she doesn't want me to go.


----------



## CalliesMom (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't been. I always wait for a lull before I open the crate.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I do not feed the dog in the crate. I throw her in there and lock the door, put a little water in the door because there's two dishes and at night time I have a dog cage that folds up and I stuff it over next to the bed and she sleeps next to me on the bed -she makes noise every once in a while I convince her that's not going to happen. She doesn't spend that much time in the crate she's a little over 3 1/2 months we put her in there while were eating dinner so that she's not all over on top of us because she hasn't learned that yet and the crate is extra-large 48 x 36 it's a big one.

My advice is close the door when she's being loaded into the crate before she turns around.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My pup needs to get in the crate, then I put in the food bowl and close the door. So you may want to try that. Then when she's done eating if she screams she just stays in until she stops screaming. Ear plugs for ME are an allowable training tool 

Always best to NOT have a crate too large, helps with the housebreaking. I know I have a 12 week old puppy and still set the alarm for 3 am to get her out to potty then back for the rest of the night sleep.

And I got a bit confused about the nighttime ritual. You have the crate beside your bed. Put her in, toss in a treat/kong/chewie, close the door, go to bed and .........

You purchase and start up with Crate Games yet?


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

You just have to ignore the crying and screaming. She will get used to it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My puppy was a determined screamer too. What a racket! But they need to understand that screaming isn't going to get them released, or else they'll just scream every time. I used to crate my puppy and sit where he could see me, and I'd wear my shooting ear muffs, lol. He was still a whiner, but nothing is worse than that scream! I also used a baby gate to confine my puppy in a corner beside my bed, rather than use a crate, and this worked perfectly for me. He didn't mind that at all and would fall right to sleep.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

It's a phase. I had a crate screamer... and by screamer, I mean someone would think she was dying a horrible, awful death RIGHT THAT SECOND. 

Just gotta let them scream it out. It'll get worse before it gets better, because she'll try harder. I found a blanket over the crate and putting the crate in a corner (without a lot of activity from passers by) helped a lot.


----------



## CalliesMom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! I think that I'm going to give up on the crate training and just work on housebreaking her and getting her to not have an accident through the night. I puppy-proofed the entire first floor last night and let her sleep down there. I took her out in the middle of the night when I woke up because I saw she was awake and she didn't have an accident! Hopefully we can keep this thing going


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

No, don't take the easy way out, lol! It's important to get them to settle in the crate, and the sooner the better. There will come a day that you'll wish you did it, otherwise.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Too bad you are giving up just cause it's hard for you right now.

Crates training can be a life saver. I use them in hotels (so can go to hotels with a young dog). I use them when visiting relatives (so all my relatives welcome me). If my dogs get injured or hurt and I have to restrict their activity, the crate is used so they heal the fastest (and since they love their crate they are calm and happy).

If you ever decide to do any type of dog show/obedience/agility/tracking/herding/whatever having a pup that is safe and comfortable in it's crate makes life so much easier! Interesting how by NOT crating we can actually limit our dogs and what they can do, where they can go, for the rest of their lives.






How are you traveling in the car with your pup? I know with puppies I use a crate to keep them safe (same as you have to for children only it's the LAW and I don't need a law to make me keep my dogs safe  ) and many people crate in the car forever (I use belts on the older dogs). ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/176663-dog-safety-car.html


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Please don't give up. Crating is extremely important, and there's really no such thing as "puppy proof" (lots of stories of dogs chewing walls, furniture, etc). The screaming will pass.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

And there is always the option of using a tie-down instead of a crate.
This is the way Guide Dog pups are trained and we have have used one for every puppy we've had until the latest one. 
http://www.guidedogs.com/site/DocServer/puppy-raising-manual.pdf
Tiedown - $7.99 : Guide Dogs for the Blind
This is Miss Molly on her tie-down when she was a puppy.








We decided on a crate this time though.


----------



## CalliesMom (Apr 8, 2014)

It's not so much as me taking the easy way out, honestly the screaming doesn't bother me. I have been a nanny for years and a screaming toddler is even worse than what Callie has brought to me. Unfortunately, my neighbors have complained to me multiple times about her screaming at night. I have tried crating her while I am at work and I come home ever 2-3 hours to take her out and give her attention, and this is fine because they are at work, too. But at night they have an issue with her screaming non-stop while they and their children are trying to sleep.

She hasn't lessened her screaming or gotten any quieter and we've been crate training for a week...

In the car she has a carrier and she doesn't make a peep the whole time she's in it.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I wouldn't give up....learning to except the crate has so many uses...if you need to travel, injury. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Be sure your pup is worn out and ready for bed before putting it in the crate at night. Hopefully, that will help. It really only took 2 or 3 days of just ignoring the night time wailing and taking out at regular times before he got it. Now, he doesn't mind his crate and is quite comfortable with it. Maybe you can talk to your neighbors and assure them if is very temporary (it probably will be if you're consistent).


----------



## CalliesMom (Apr 8, 2014)

Would it be possible to put her in there after she falls asleep? Or would that be traumatic?

I left her in there at night for 5 nights in a row. The screaming never stopped and night 5 was just as bad as night 1.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

That's why I liked gating off the end of the bed. It was good enough to keep him confined and out of trouble, with the added benefit of silence.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CalliesMom said:


> Would it be possible to put her in there after she falls asleep? Or would that be traumatic?
> 
> I left her in there at night for 5 nights in a row. The screaming never stopped and night 5 was just as bad as night 1.


You can put her in the crate after she falls asleep early in the evening, though usually moving my pups around wakes them up immediately.

You had the crate directly beside your bed so you could reach in to reassure or rap on it to correct (and then praise when quiet) and your puppy screamed for the following 8 hours? 

If so, you just need some better earplugs. My pups would NOT be getting away with teaching ME that howling gets them out. I try to make training go from me to the puppies and not the other way around. Though I have to pay attention cause these puppies are smart and they are good at manipulating me around their cute little paws.

I make sure I REALLY REALLY REALLY exercise them. Hours a day and off leash even better.

I REALLY REALLY REALLY make sure we get a good start on happy positive training ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html so they begin learning to listen to me and pay attention rather than bossing ME around.

I make specific socialization plans and trips using friends, families, their people and dogs, petsmart, http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ialize-i-want-photos-videos-puppies-dogs.html

I find puppy classes that start as soon as I'm able to work them in to continue to get the leadership role and TIRE THAT PUPPY OUT!

When I tire my pup out, train and socialize her, then there is NO WAY she can literally scream for 8 hours that night. She usually crashes by 9 pm and at most will whine a bit after getting crated by 10 when I go down myself.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

It was a solid two weeks before there was a dent in the screaming for me, but she eventually shut up and rarely makes a peep now  Exercise makes a big difference.


----------



## readmeli (Feb 28, 2013)

my pup cried and cried and cried........ until I smartened up and put her crater near me instead of downstairs. We have had peace & quiet ever since.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

loveecho is right. my guy screamed the most awful bark/howl I've ever heard. beat anything on animal planet or discovery being eaten. this was when I was using a pen and not a kennel. it just got better over time. I let my guy see me and acted like I couldn't hear my ear drums shattering or literally my hands clenching from the sound. eventually he just got better and now it's an occasional unhappy whine if he's crated and I move out of sight. you can try using ear plugs to help carry on the 'it's all OK' charade if the crying gets to you too much. 

hang in there it will end one day.


----------



## CalliesMom (Apr 8, 2014)

She must know I complained about her. Tonight she has been in the crate 2 hours. Cried a little but no screaming so far. Well see how it continues the rest of the night.

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and encouragement. I appreciate everyone who was nice and positive and not accusatory!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Im a first time dog owner. But I took the strict approach, theres no such thing as crate training- put it in the crate and ignore. The dog will get the picture that whining doesnt work. I can remember waaayy back when I learned to manipulate my parents, its the same thing. I also used treats once she was in and door closed, kibble on the floor distracted her from realizing she just got crated and reinforced it as a good thing. A blanket or piece of cardboard blocking her from staring at me did wonders also...


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Pleeeaaaaaaaaaasseee don't stop her crate training! Likely hood is that it will be easier to train her now rather than later on! 

I have a 9 week old pup, and crate training him was/is VERY hard. He is also a screamer. You either need to 100% persevere or it definitely won't work. 

I have found something that has totally changed the way he acts in his crate....you may already have done this, but if you haven't, I HIGHLY recommend you do.....I have covered all three sides of his crate with a blanket and when he goes in and goes to sleep I pull the front down too so that it is "den" like for him....this has calmed his whining an absolute tonne and he's getting better and better with it :0 i'm so proud!

This is his little den, I think the cover makes him feel more safe and secure...he also has one identical right next to my bed. Really hope this helps...

















Also, when you get to the stage she is comfortable in her crate rather than shutting the door quietly after she has fallen asleep I make sure to close the door loud enough to wake him up, so he knows it's shut and then he normally falls asleep again.

Good luck, please don't give up. It will be totally worth it once you get over the training stage!

Fuzzbuttmum x


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry the photo's are the wrong way round, I don't know how to change it :S


----------



## CalliesMom (Apr 8, 2014)

Last night she woke me up a few times whining but putting my hand in her crate got her to calm down. A huge improvement. Hopefully tonight goes well, too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Another vote to stick with the crate training. 

My older dog wasn't crate-trained. When she had ACL surgery, confining her was awful. We were darn lucky she didnt reinjure herself. 

For your pups sake, do it. There comes a time in every dogs life that for his own good, he needs to be confined. Doing it now will be way less stressful.

I throw treats in and my pup has never given me trouble, so I'm lucky. As a young pup, I made sure that nighttime potty breaks were never playtime. Go out, do business, back to bed.

When pup is quiet, throw treats in to reward. Crying gets nothing. No response, no look, nothing. 

When I let my guy out, I will keep shutting the door until he calms down and waits. No rushing out or excitement. And never let them out the moment you return home. Ignore for a bit.

Just suggestions based on what worked for me.

Good luck.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Oh, and I wouldn't feed meals in the crate. Just toss in really really yummy treats. Practice before meals when she's hungry. Teach her to go in on her own.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andrea04 (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucie would scream something terrible when we first brought her home. Now at 14 weeks she sleeps in there all night and doesn't make a sound until morning.
You just have to tough it out and ignore her. But we do not feed her in the crate. Maybe you can try not feeding her in there anymore and just putting her in there when you sleep and when you're gone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

Teana screamed the 1st night we got her[6 months old].we ignored her and she hasn't done it since.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CalliesMom said:


> She must know I complained about her. Tonight she has been in the crate 2 hours. Cried a little but no screaming so far. Well see how it continues the rest of the night.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and encouragement. I appreciate everyone who was nice and positive and not accusatory!
> 
> ...


Good for you!!! Keep up the good work. We didn't say it was easy, but it is SO worth it!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Good for you, just stick with it and tough it out! Don't expect to get a lot of sleep with young puppies. Solstice was a horrible screamer for her crate training. Now she loves her crate and sleeps in it all night with the door open and doesn't come out until we get up.


----------



## Kbankk (Jul 9, 2020)

gurlonfire2004 said:


> You can't let her out while she is crying or she learns that is the way to get out. You have to wait until she is quiet, even if it is only for a few seconds. My pup is 5 months old and she will still cry for a minute when I crate her and walk out. But it only lasts for a minute-she is just telling me that she doesn't want me to go.


*how long should we let them cry? 
my pup (8 weeks old) is fine at night in the crate - he whines when he needs to potty. He eats in the crate with the door shut. But as soon as I leave the room he HOWLS. I let him go 30 minutes and sprinted in in one of his short breaks😅. How long is it acceptable to let them cry it out? I don’t want him to start hating it, but I need him crated for a few hours at a time while I’m working from home or actually going into the office.


----------

